# Crohn's 'doubles premature birth risk'



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Crohn's 'doubles premature birth risk'Inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) such as Crohn's doubles the risk of premature birth, according to research out today.21 December 2006A study of almost 4,000 women found that those with IBD were almost twice as likely to have a child born prematurely and more than twice as likely to have a child born below normal weight.Women with IBD were one and a half times as likely to need a Caesarean section as healthy women, especially if they suffered from Crohn's disease.And the rate of congenital birth defects in babies born to mothers with IBD was more than twice as high, it found.The research, published online in the journal Gut from the British Medical Journal, suggested that if a woman becomes pregnant during an active bout of disease the risks of complications could be higher.Symptoms of IBD include abdominal pain, bloating, diarrhoea and weight loss.The authors, led by Dr Paris Tekkis from St Mary's Hospital in London, said: "Further studies are required to clarify which women are at higher risk."Charlotte Davies, of the baby charity Tommy's, said it was important sufferers of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) knew the findings did not relate to them.All rights reserved Â© 2006 Johnston Press Digital Publishing.


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

I sure didn't fall into that catagory, my first baby, just before all full blown CD symptoms (I had the perianal disease but they were mistook for hemies) weighed 8lbs, 15oz and my second baby after having full blown symptoms of CD (flaring actually) was 8lbs 3oz.And they were both born right on time too.


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

I only had one baby....it was a difficult delivery.....I only dialated to 2 cm even after being given tons of pitosin which makes you crazy....and had a c-section 34 hours later...I was also having 10 minute long contractions....that's why I only have one....I wish I had more.....Thanks Jeffrey...Mary::







))


----------

